# Daniels Pull Plows



## lawnturf (Feb 3, 2016)

Total of 5 used Daniels Pull Plows for sale. Various years of production. 2008 - 90", 2009 - 96", 2009 - 96", 2012 - 96", 2012 - 96". All in working condition. Pricing will range from $1250 - $2800 depending on which unit you are interested in and condition. Includes controller and wiring harness if removable from truck in good condition. In Northeast Indiana.


----------



## 99tjer (Jul 20, 2010)

How much are the 09 96" ?


----------



## lawnturf (Feb 3, 2016)

$1500 for each of the 2009 models


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

where are you located at


----------



## lawnturf (Feb 3, 2016)

We are in Fort Wayne, Indiana


----------



## AdamChrap (Oct 19, 2005)

Still available?


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Call or text if you would 616-886-1506 Chuck, thanks


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Interested in a 2009 96" model. I will pm you with my number


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Interested if you still have newer ones left - 616-886-1506, Chuck


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Still available? Looking for one (96" or less ok)


----------



## lawnturf (Feb 3, 2016)

All still available


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Curious if you might still have one available


----------

